# Ft. Lauderdale pier/surf fishing...



## bryanorosz

My wife and myself will be hitting up Ft. Lauderdale in late April for two days, and are looking to do some pier or surf fishing. Does anyone have any locations for us? This is a crazy question, but do any fishing/bait shops rent rods for a few hours? ANy information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Bryan


----------



## Scubaguy62

*Fort Lauderdale area*

There are three piers from which you can fish, but not much surf fishing, unless at night, as most of the beaches are quite populated. The Piers are at Pompano Beach and Deerfield Beach, both to the north of Ft. Laud., and the Dania Pier, to the south. The only pier in the Ft. Lauderdale are is the Commercial Pier and it's still closed for repairs. Although it's "scheduled" to be opened by the end of this month, it's plausible it won't. I've not fished off the Dania pier, but I often fish off the Pompano pier, and have fished twice off the Deerfield pier; the Pompano pier rents tackle, and sells bait; the Deerfield pier didn't even have bait the last time I went (in early February). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bryanorosz

Scubaguy62,

Thank you for your input. We will definately try the Pompano Pier while we are down in Florida. By chance, do you know how much they charge to rent their rods/reels? We're only coming down for 2 days, so unfortunately we can't take a charter or anything like that. Also, what will be lurking in the waters around late April? 

Thanks!
B


----------



## Scubaguy62

*Pompano Pier*

I believe the charge is $5.25 for rod and reel rental, plus a $5.00 deposit. The fee for fishing at the pier is $2.65 per adult, and frozen bait is $2.85 (shrimp, squid, silversides, mullet, and sardines). They also have live shrimp, for $3.00 per dozen and the cheapest bucket is $2.89.

The "usual suspects" vary between snapper, grunts, mackerel, spot tail pinfish, porgies, blue runners, and occassionally, some amberjacks and cobias; most everything bites well on shrimp and squid. I've also caught a few lizzard fish (the pelicans will appreciate you tossing those to them), and a bonet head shark, and other people have caught scades, nurse sharks, cudas, blow fish, and cow fish. If you go on the weekend, I might just meet up with ya'll.

BTW, there are two party boats very close to the pier; the Hellen S, and the Flamingo. Their cost is between $25 - $30 per person, and they really know where to take you to catch fish. Of course, they also provide everything. There's another party boat at the corner of Las Olas Blvd., and A1A (the Mary B III). It's $25.00 and you can get a $5.00 discount by going to their website and printing a coupon. Their website is www.fishheadquarters.com. I've gone on all three; IMHO, the best is the Hellen S ($30.00). The crew is very helpful and the boat is the biggest at 84'.

Rick


----------

